

Gulp: The streaming build system - benatkin
https://github.com/wearefractal/gulp

======
colynb
I've been using gulp instead of grunt on a few projects. Gulp is literally
analogous to using pipes and redirection on the command line but you do it
using javascript. If you need more than that you might need grunt or some
other build tool. But this simplicity makes the build process much more
straight forward and easier to explain to others.

------
alexpopescu
Just (extremely curious): what's new about this new build system (except the
Node.js dependency)?

~~~
mattdw
It looks mainly to be pitched as an alternative to Grunt, the current main (I
think?) Node.js build tool. And its primary feature seems to be that you don't
have to figure out where your intermediate build products go. Beyond that, who
knows.

(Grunt, incidentally, strikes me as a system that has learned nothing at all
from decades of other build tools. It's about one step better than piping
globs to unix commands.)

~~~
contrahax
You can check out the slides for a more comprehensive overview of this vs.
grunt

[http://slid.es/contra/gulp](http://slid.es/contra/gulp)

------
dhamidi
What are the advantages of this (or `grunt') over `make'? Being JavaScript-
based makes it more accessible than `make' but also ties it to just one
language. What am I missing?

~~~
Glide
The main argument I've seen to use something in the Node ecosystem over make
is that it works on windows machines. With Microsoft building support for Node
into IIS it's something to consider.

Personally the thing I would consider is that I have javascript at my disposal
rather than make. If you have the background to support make, more power to
you. I do not have prior make file experience so it doesn't get me much.

